# Used book stores in/near Grand Rapids, MI



## crhoades (Jun 2, 2005)

I am going to have an opportunity to visit the Grand Rapids area next Sat. What are the best used book stores in GR? I am aware of Baker and I would also like to stop by Reformation Heritage Books...


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Jun 2, 2005)

There used to be an Erdmans outlet there too which had some great deals. There is also Kregel's but they are pricy even though you will find just about anything used there. There's also a couple Bargain Books which carry stuff too, but you'll have to filter through the garbage.


----------



## Fly Caster (Jun 2, 2005)

Credo Books is a used book store that I've ordered from. Great prices & I think that its near Grand Rapids.

Store info:
Gary VanDer Schaaf
1540 Pinnacle East Dr SW
Wyoming, MI U.S.A. 49509

Phone 616-249-9291

Here's a Link to their booklist


----------



## crhoades (Jun 2, 2005)

> _Originally posted by Fly Caster_
> Credo Books is a used book store that I've ordered from. Great prices & I think that its near Grand Rapids.
> 
> Store info:
> ...



yeah, I just got two boxes of books from him delivered today. He's the primary reason I'm driving from Chicago to Grand Rapids next Friday.  Shhh!!! Don't tell everyone about him or there won't be any books there when I arrive! 

Nice guy too!


----------



## Craig (Jun 2, 2005)

There's also a Baker books off of 28th st...I think it's on Beltline near 28th. They have some good selections, and a used section. Kregal is quite awesome. Their basement is where I bought my first book of sermons by Edwards. It is pricey. There are 2 Eerdman locations...I can't remember where they're at for the life of me. I was tempted to look last weekend, but my wife didn't want me getting us lost in Downtown GR :bigsmile:

BTW, I just might beat you to Credo now that you mention it...that's about a 40 min drive for me...I'll leave you some books by Finney


----------



## ChristianasJourney (Jun 2, 2005)

kregel's used book selection is accessible on-line. Personally, I like the Baker store on Beltline the best. Though the reformed college store has a lot of unique works. Kregel's is interesting is almost like walking in a dusty library warehouse--aisles and aisles of books. I'm always reminded of the words of Solomons...Of the writing of books there is no end.


----------



## Plimoth Thom (Jun 3, 2005)

Baker Book House is on East Paris, a couple blocks east of the Beltline. I go there all the time for their "Puritan" section. They also have a pretty good bargain section with new books under $10. The used book section looks big, but I haven't really spent much time there. I just don't buy used books.


----------

